# Alexa Bliss Topless Segment



## Raw is Ronda (Aug 7, 2018)

So tonight we had a segment where Alexa Bliss was topless. While that was enjoyable, it begs the question- Is this appropriate for the 'women's revolution era'? 

Women being topless is so Divas era and doesn't fit with the empowerment theme going on today.

What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*

Why can't we just have both?


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*

Hope to see more of it, miss the old Trish/Torrie/Stacy/Lita days.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*

When Alexa Bliss was champion it was like we had never left the Diva's Era.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*

Theres room for both. Impact has Scarlett and Tessa and both look like stars and are treated as such.

Also isnt feminism about flaunting it if you got it? They wear pussy hats and do "slut walks". What's the issue with a hot woman wanting to be hot?


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*

I enjoyed the random segment even though it felt completely out of place but I guess it was supposed to be a bit funny with a slight risqué moment as well. Not like anything what shown anyways.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*

Why can't we have serious performers like Ronda, Becky, Charlotte, etc etc etc doing their thing AND eye-candy girls like Alexa, Lana, Mandy, etc etc etc doing their thing?

Both roles bring something different to the table. I'll take a topless Alexa Bliss segment ANY DAY over some pointless 6 women tag match.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*

The fuck is wrong with breasts

Such a prudish era we live in like spinster aunt stereotypes from faulkner are in charge of things


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*

I found what i'll me doing for 10 minutes tomorrow.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*

Whole thing was silly considering she has no breasts at all. Reminds me of when people were getting excited to see Kelly Kelly reveal her boy chest.

Get Nia Jax to do that segment with her supple buttocks and we can talk.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*



Steve Black Man said:


> Why can't we have serious performers like Ronda, Becky, Charlotte, etc etc etc doing their thing AND eye-candy girls like Alexa, Lana, Mandy, etc etc etc doing their thing?
> 
> Both roles bring something different to the table. I'll take a topless Alexa Bliss segment ANY DAY over some pointless 6 women tag match.


Because they dont like anything that isn't Becky Lynch going over. They even want her pinning men. Its gone beyond stupidity. Beckys great, and I love watching Charlotte and Asuka work for 20 min as much as anyone, but grown men really complaining about an Alexa Bliss topless segment LOL. And you wonder why the ratings are in the shitter. Thats the people they cater to now.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*

Let's just call it what it is. WWE will always have their cake and eat it too. They'll run these Network Specials saying how the Women's Division has "risen above" the days of the past, and in some ways they have. But they'll always go back to segments like this. So yeah, based off what they've put out, it is somewhat hypocritical.

For me personally, I really don't care. You can have women in serious storylines. And you can have them be hot. There's room for everything.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*

I'm all for women embracing their femininity. No appeal whatsoever in women that walk around with penis envy.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*



Raw is Ronda said:


> So tonight we had a segment where Alexa Bliss was topless. While that was enjoyable, it begs the question- Is this appropriate for the 'women's revolution era'?
> 
> Women being topless is so Divas era and doesn't fit with the empowerment theme going on today.
> 
> What are your thoughts on this?


I've been calling for a return amongst this Women's Revolution crap. 

The ideas r endless what you could do with someone like Mandy Rose who's not yet ready to be in the Women's championship discussion.

Here's an idea to start. Spin this Jimmy and Mandy Rose angle with Naomi into a Lesbian angle with Mandy Rose and Sonya Deville.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*



Nolo King said:


> Whole thing was silly considering she has no breasts at all. Reminds me of when people were getting excited to see Kelly Kelly reveal her boy chest.


None at all?




















Nolo King said:


> Get Nia Jax to do that segment with her supple buttocks and we can talk.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*

Don't get me wrong, Alexa Bliss is hot and the segment itself was hot, but it was out of place and pointless. WWE doesn't know what they want to do. Yes having the Women's Evolution and remnants of the Divas Era at the same time would be great, but knowing WWE, this was a pointless one off.


----------



## Cas Ras (Sep 8, 2017)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*

It was lame and a thing that can make it embarrassing to watch together with other people. But I generally don't see much value in the "is this like the Diva, Hogan, Attitude.. era?" comparisons that always come up about subjects. I'm used to for the few times I watch to have some crap between hopefully a few good things between. And they have at least somewhat promising women matches coming up for the coming ppvs.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*



Mango13 said:


> None at all?


My understanding is that she put plastic in her body.

Gotta love how these underdeveloped women need to put foreign objects in their skin when natural beauties such as Nia are gifted with it. :lol


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Fuck, I hate prudes.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*



Nolo King said:


> Whole thing was silly considering she has no breasts at all. Reminds me of when people were getting excited to see Kelly Kelly reveal her boy chest.


The second you posted this the whole forum knew at least one creepy Bliss fan was going to start posting pictures from his Alexa Photo Album to argue with you.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*

They did the same thing with Eva Marie in 2016 and now women are about to main event WM, so I'm gonna say no. This doesn't mean the 'diva' era is back.


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*



TD Stinger said:


> Let's just call it what it is. WWE will always have their cake and eat it too. They'll run these Network Specials saying how the Women's Division has "risen above" the days of the past, and in some ways they have. But they'll always go back to segments like this. So yeah, based off what they've put out, it is somewhat hypocritical.
> 
> For me personally, I really don't care. You can have women in serious storylines. And you can have them be hot. There's room for everything.


I can agree with that.

Also, ratings are down, viewership is down, attendance is down. I can easily see VKM saying, "Ok, time for some boobs to get ratings up.."

For all their stuff about the women's division and rising above the past Vince the same guy that had Trish strip down and bark like a dog....and he's still in charge. When he panics about ratings what do you expect him to fall back too..


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*

alexa agreed to do it and her opinion is the only one that matters. all these twitter fascists presuming to speak for a woman regarding her body fuck offfffffffff


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*

It's only fair if Lashley lets loose his anaconda accidentally on RAW next week.

"Now uh.... Bobby, I need something special from you next week. A big surprise, seeing as you're black and all...."

:vince3


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*



yeahbaby! said:


> It's only fair if Lashley lets loose his anaconda accidentally on RAW next week.
> 
> "Now uh.... Bobby, I need something special from you next week. A big surprise, seeing as you're black and all...."
> 
> :vince3


lashley cuts a promo "PAIGE AINT GOT SHIT ON ME" and proceeds to peter north the IC belt


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*



deepelemblues said:


> alexa agreed to do it and her opinion is the only one that matters. all these twitter fascists presuming to speak for a woman regarding her body fuck offfffffffff


You say that like she has a choice.

She can't wrestle anymore. if she starts refusing backstage segments she'd be terminated within a month and it's not like there's anywhere else to go.

So no her opinion doesn't matter, no more than the opinion of anyone here.

Vince's opinion is the only one that matters.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*



ChampWhoRunsDaCamp said:


> You say that like she has a choice.
> 
> She can't wrestle anymore. if she starts refusing backstage segments she'd be terminated within a month and it's not like there's anywhere else to go.
> 
> ...


in the real world, firing alexa bliss because she refused to do a sexually charged segment would result in a lawsuit that would bring much embarrassment to the WWE, ruin its image, and would end in a settlement giving bliss millions 

so yeah you're wrong


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*

Who cares. They are using Alexa for what's she's best at, sex appeal. Just like Mandy and Eva Marie























As long as they aren't champion I don't care. There's still guys out their that only care about women's wrestling for their looks and a blurry cleavage shot makes them go crazy. It's just the way it is. As was said Alexa's title reigns were worse.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*

We get ONE segment in years where the WWE reminds us that hot women are hot and there's already a question of things going back to the Divas Era.

Give me a break. There's nothing wrong with showcasing a woman's hotness. If you got it, flaunt it. Alexa's got it, and luckily, it was sort of flaunted.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*

She's in the walking around in a towel stage of Trish's career. Next stop finding a Canadian to give sexual favours to.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*

*It was random and out-of-place. I thought it was weird.*


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

I gave up trying to make sense of the nonsense that often comes out or creative or vince's head. Jerry Lawler was there, no one knows why but maybe the Alexa segment was for him. 

The cut away from the revival match for interviews with complete randoms no one could hear and possibly the worst introduction of a new wrestler in EC3 since shockmaster. Why couldnt EC3 have walked in on Alexa. The random person doing it was just that, Random and the segment was needless. But so is most of raw these days. Predictable, even in its nonsensical storytelling and insulting to fans intelligence. 

I'm more worried about having to sit through another sunny/Godwin "harmless" stalker storyline with otis. Someone should check on Luke Gallows to make sure he isn't going into flashback trauma.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*

It was so out of place, especially with the commentary team no selling it. If it was supposed to be funny or shocking, it didn't do either.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*

fuck sakes some of you guys are overly sensitive about this segment.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Banez said:


> fuck sakes some of you guys are overly sensitive about this segment.


This.


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*

If this was a segment of Seth in his underwear no one would say that it "demeans men"


----------



## Whacker (Feb 7, 2015)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*



RainmakerV2 said:


> Theres room for both. Impact has Scarlett and Tessa and both look like stars and are treated as such.
> 
> Also isnt feminism about flaunting it if you got it? They wear pussy hats and do "slut walks". What's the issue with a hot woman wanting to be hot?


No. Feminists hate attractive women because attractive women don't need feminism.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

We got to see Alexa's bare back. WHY IS ANYONE COMPLAINING?


----------



## Hillhank (Jul 18, 2018)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*

I thought it was well it was what it was typical Vince


Hey I've seen lot worse segments that's for sure


----------



## Whacker (Feb 7, 2015)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*

Take a step back and look at four noteworthy things that have happened recently. You'll see a very subtle shift, dare I say risk taking, towards the stuff that buttered WWE's bread back when the product was hot. 

1. Sasha let a "bitch!" fly last week on Raw
2. The frequency of "history" being mentioned is slowly waning
3. Alexa's goodies
4. Mandy Rose in a towel

Given how sensitive everyone is, especially on social media, WWE has to ever so slightly float some of this stuff before they really bring it back. Same thing went for Hogan's TV return in the US. About the only time you could safely test to see if the crowd was ready to not lose their shit over Hogan's sins was during a Mean Gene eulogy. It would take a special asshole to MF Hogan during Mean Gene's moment.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*



Lockard The GOAT said:


> We got to see Alexa's bare back. WHY IS ANYONE COMPLAINING?


We got her bare back and it most definitely was a good back... 

But the one thing we all wanted to actually see was her delicious, Goddess-like naked breasts. :kobe4 

Since it didn't happen









Topless my ass.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*



Whacker said:


> Take a step back and look at four noteworthy things that have happened recently. You'll see a very subtle shift, dare I say risk taking, towards the stuff that buttered WWE's bread back when the product was hot.
> 
> 1. Sasha let a "bitch!" fly last week on Raw
> 2. The frequency of "history" being mentioned is slowly waning
> ...


I'm assuming you have a back fetish.

Her ring gear reveals far more than that segment did.

This thread is a massive over reaction for what was a pretty unremarkable segment.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*

Good segment.


----------



## Bratista (Jan 18, 2018)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*

If Alexa's bare back offended you, don't worry, Stephanie probably saw the segment, got offended as well and will likely set about verbally and physically burying Alexa like the petty, insecure, saggy titted, rotten crotched old feminazi cunt that she is.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*

I didn't watch Raw, but I need these photos.

For research.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*

She has ZERO talent as a wrestler, so this is the only kind of shit she can do to stay relevant, and she's one of those people who'll be featured heavily no matter what because of reasons.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*

I have said it before and I'll say it again - sex always sells!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*

I’d watch Alexa do anything tbh


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*

People keep saying shit like "If this offended you... Rah Rah Rah are you offended hur durd" but literally who are you talking to? No one is offended. Y'all really buy into the Generation Snowflake when this is one of the hardest to offend time periods in TV history. Just keep strawmanning

Sounds like WWE is getting desperate for ratings


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*

Wait till next week when she shows you sneak peaks of her upcoming playboy magazine shoot like Sable did every week.


----------



## utvolzac (Jul 25, 2013)

Good. More entertaining than 90% of the women’s revolution matches.



Nolo King said:


> My understanding is that she put plastic in her body.
> 
> Gotta love how these underdeveloped women need to put foreign objects in their skin when natural beauties such as Nia are gifted with it. :lol


As opposed to the millions of bacon cheeseburgers Nia put into her body to get hers, Alexa’s plastic tits sound like a much better option to me.


----------



## Mear (Aug 16, 2018)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*

Wrestlers since the dawn of WWF have been topless and all the girl wrestle with a bra, does that make them weak ? Seriously, it wasn't even that hot to start with. We saw her back for one second, no big deal. It's not like it was a long shot of 5 seconds like Trish did with Shelton


----------



## Stadhart02 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*

just fucking stop white knighting - it is pathetic 

female fans enjoy seeing semi naked men so why can't us men enjoy looking at the women?


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Alexa Bliss & "bare back" go well together.


----------



## TAC41 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*

Topless? The fuck?

Most divas, including Alexa, show more skin in their wrestling gear than she did in that “topless” segment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*



toontownman said:


> The random person doing it was just that, Random and the segment was needless.


Bingo.

The segment was completely pointless when you have an unknown backstage random geek doing the walk in. It was also weird considering she was 2 metres from the door yet didn't respond to the geek continually knocking on the door then complains when he walks in with her getting dressed. 

Vince and Dunn needed to find 3 mins to kill and this was the best they could come up with.


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*



Raw is Ronda said:


> Women being topless is so Divas era and doesn't fit with the empowerment theme going on today.


I think people need to stop with this stupid bullshit. no offense


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*

Did this really need a thread? My god your average woman will probably show you her bare back for free


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*

I am surprised you guys don`t see, what this is all about. 

It seems I got to explain that segment:
This was the 2nd time, where Alexa has interaction with her assistant. We already had that last week. Obvisouly WWE is building up an atmosphere, where Bliss is the dominant over this guy, while he adores here. This could grow into something relevant or maybe it will just be a backstage story, who knows.
This is something for hardcore Alexa Bliss fans and maybe some of them even identify with this guy.

So all of this happened for a reason and it was no random segment.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*

It did what the WWE wanted it to do: get people talking.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*

Nothing more embarrassing then people freaking out about a quick comedic backstage skit. What does the Women's Evolution have to do with this and how is this "hypocritical"? Is seeing a woman's bare back really that offensive to some people? It seems like whenever people talk about giving women opportunities they also want to limit what they should be allowed to do, which to me seems to go against their narrative.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*

Do I need to watch RAW now?










Also :lol at some of this outrage. Wrestling fans are amazing sometimes.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*



The Fourth Wall said:


> Do I need to watch RAW now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah they posted it on their YouTube channel


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*

Realistically we’re still in the Divas Era, the only real difference is women are given more time thesedays.

I personally think there’s something wrong with entirely dismissing “sexuality” to focus on just strong women, I mean women, real women can be embracing and proud of their sexuality. Ideally they go for a mixture of pure focus on ringwork, and sexuality.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*



Mango13 said:


> Nah they posted it on their YouTube channel


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*










Finn Balor comes out and does this every single week, while the camera for some reason pans in on his crotch to the point where you can literally see the guy's dick and balls. Now he's in a title match with Brock Lesnar.

Point being I guess is that you can have these sexualizations and still being taken seriously/pushed as a legitimate competitor.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*

There was nothing wrong with the segment.

Women being sexy or being shown as such and in general just plain female nudity (which this wasn't) is not antithetical to the idea that the women should be treated as equals to the men. The "revolution" is more about giving the women the same opportunities as the men when it comes to having matches and feuds and presenting them as more than just a side act. It can be argued that this has been the case over the last couple of years and we are now at point where not only is a women's Mania main event a possibility it is something even many fans would love to see (raises hand).

That doesn't needs to come at the exclusion of some female talent being sexy and provocative on the show. There is truly room for both and I think it would lead to better product in that case. You can have the serious wrestlers/athletes types like Charlotte, Sasha, Becky, Asuka, Ronda, etc and you can have the other type like Mandy, Lana, etc. I see no problem with that.

That said, it is rather funny tho to see the same people complaining that WWE censors profane words or that they don't use much blood anymore completely freaking out because a woman showed her bare back in a segment.

Give me more gore/profanity but show a woman in any sort of revealing angle or outfit or doing something sexy and they all lose their minds.


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*

Which Trips builds, Vince destroys.
What do you allegate on your defense, Steph?


----------



## Arktik (Mar 21, 2007)

It was kind of cheesy, but if this is what it takes to keep her away from the Raw Womens title I am all for it.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*

_*Boy talk about a embarrassing comments in this thread. I don't know who in the right mind would complain about a segment that we rarely get these days. Alexa is a good looking woman and she hasn't been cleared to wrestle in the ring yet. This was a great segment and I get what they were going for. So yeah, people need to get a gripe. *_


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*

It was weird because Alexa looked to be in some sort of distress. I mean the guy obviously knocked and announced himself walking in - and then we see Alexa standing there like she was zoned out after getting bad news or something because otherwise she would have clearly heard the knocking and then the attendant announcing his presence. 

Maybe she was just very uncomfortable with the scene but went along but her face couldn't hide her unease in having to do it. Scene didn't work as comedy if that is what they were going for - she looked uncomfortable and the attendant wasn't in the wrong in any of his actions, it was just an honest mistake and he left right away. And what was the point otherwise in the throw away segment? 

I mean why was Bliss standing there like that - my initial thought was they might be doing a breast cancer scare angle or something. I know it's totally out of left field, but how she was standing, didn't hear the incoming attendant knocks or announcements of his presence and then her pained face reactions - it's like she found a lump or something while getting dressed. 

Probably nothing though and will be never referenced again.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*

It's weird because feminism is all about women having the right to be sluts, go outside half naked, post sexy pictures on Instagram and have sex with everyone, and nobody can tell them they're wrong or else you're a sexist. But at the same time they get offended when something like this happens and they don't want women to be sexual. Feminism is just a mess that makes zero sense, and it should disappear forever.

I think these segments should happen more often, it would make women's wrestling more interesting and it would attract more fans.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Banez said:


> fuck sakes some of you guys are overly sensitive about this segment.


Tbf my only problem is what was the point :lol. Like if it was a member of the roster who walked in it would have been funnier. Just felt random and pointless. 

Also yeah as long as she is OK with it no problems with them doing stuff like this with her.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*

Remember when Dolph Ziggler was fucking Summer Rae in the shower and he appeared with only a towel around him. OH MY GOD that's so bad.
They're clearly building towards something for Alexa Bliss. Let's see where it goes.

Plus, the girls all wear push-up bras and stuff that is 3 sizes to small in order to pretend their ass looks better than it really does when they go the ring, so stop with the "women's wrestling ain't about the physique anymore".


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*

I have no idea why that segment was filmed, it was so random and made no sense.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*



Reptilian said:


> It's weird because feminism is all about women having the right to be sluts, go outside half naked, post sexy pictures on Instagram and have sex with everyone, and nobody can tell them they're wrong or else you're a sexist. But at the same time they get offended when something like this happens and they don't want women to be sexual. Feminism is just a mess that makes zero sense, and it should disappear forever.
> 
> I think these segments should happen more often, it would make women's wrestling more interesting and it would attract more fans.


Depends what wave of feminism we are talking of, 3rd wave feminists which is the current up and coming movement of feminism is a frikkin mess of a movement. 

3rd wave feminism especially in privileged countries think they are oppressed and act fragile and need protection from big evil men.

Real feminism is about being strong, and doing what you want without men telling you what to do. About standing on your own two feet, going out there, with no help and being a success. Real feminists do exist but they are often outweighed by the outcry of whniney 3rd wave feminism.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*

Fuck women's revolution.

As a realist, I believe that men will always be superior to women when it comes to fighting. This isn't being sexist, it's just a fact, proven scientifically. Women in WWE should be there for segments like this. You can say they can wrestle good matches just like the men, but at the end of the day, men's wrestling will always be more important. And women's bras & panties, pillow fights, doing something sexy in these segments, will always draw more viewers than catering to feminists.

SJWism is nothing but people trying to twist around facts.


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*

Well if they want to evolve back to pillow fights or dance offs in underwear then I wont say no


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*

Dumb segment. Came off completely desperate and didn't further any storylines or even make sense for the reporter to randomly just walk into a woman's dressing room. 

It reminds me of the old XFL days when the XFL was failing and Vince decided to put camera's in the cheerleader's locker room to try and boost rating. He is a perverted old man who has no idea what a modern audience wants to see. If I want to see boobs, I have plenty of outlets on the internet to accomplish that. 

Either way, her boobs are fake anyways so what's the point?


----------



## deets (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*

The acting in that clip was horrendous, but Alexa Bliss topless or Bra and Panties matches might get me to start watching again.


----------



## Dave Santos (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*

The segment is racking up a ton of views on youtube.


----------



## DealDough (Aug 31, 2016)

They're giving her stuff only she can do right now. Meaning, they're giving her mindless material that draws to a crowd without her being heavily involved in a good storyline to keep her relevant.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*



P Thriller said:


> Dumb segment. Came off completely desperate and didn't further any storylines or even make sense for the reporter to randomly just walk into a woman's dressing room.
> 
> It reminds me of the old XFL days when the XFL was failing and Vince decided to put camera's in the cheerleader's locker room to try and boost rating. He is a perverted old man who has no idea what a modern audience wants to see. If I want to see boobs, I have plenty of outlets on the internet to accomplish that.
> 
> Either way, her boobs are fake anyways so what's the point?


I don't really care if they have some women cater to that part of the audience. It's preferable over them being champions for a long time over women in the division that can wrestle. But the segments I don't want are any of them kissing the old pervert. That shit was disgusting. Things like him groping Candice, trying to kiss a topless masked Trish. Did anyone actually like seeing those segments besides the other 60 year old men?


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*



Lyynch said:


> Did anyone actually like seeing those segments besides the other 60 year old men?



The age of the audience has absolutely sky rocketed over the last decade.

Soon the average WWE viewer will be a 60 year old man so we may see a lot more of these segments than we expect.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*

It was just an awkward segment. Way too Brazzers without the pay off


----------



## SmarkSideOfTheMoon (Oct 25, 2016)

Didn’t see anything wrong with it. IF Alexa Bliss agreed to do the segment and didn’t have gripes about it, she has every right to go about her business. I mean, I’ve literally seen women superstars in ring gear that’s more revealing than she was in the segment. No need for the questioning and nit-picking at a 15-second segment. Damn y’all get butthurt over everything these days!


----------



## Raw is Ronda (Aug 7, 2018)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*



Dolorian said:


> There was nothing wrong with the segment.
> 
> Women being sexy or being shown as such and in general just plain female nudity (which this wasn't) is not antithetical to the idea that the women should be treated as equals to the men. The "revolution" is more about giving the women the same opportunities as the men when it comes to having matches and feuds and presenting them as more than just a side act. It can be argued that this has been the case over the last couple of years and we are now at point where not only is a women's Mania main event a possibility it is something even many fans would love to see (raises hand).
> 
> ...


I agree with this. The women should be split into 2 categories.

The athlete types for matches and stuff. And the eye candy types like Bliss and Mandy for towel segments.


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*

Hey guys! I got an update:
It seems Vince McMahon tries to lift ratings. And curiosly: this FCC's TV parental guideline not exclude such sexual content:



> TV-PG
> TV-PG icon.svg
> This program contains material that parents may find unsuitable for younger children.[10]
> Programs rated TV-PG contain material that parents or guardians may find inappropriate for younger children. Programs assigned a TV-PG rating may include some inappropriate language, very little sexual content or suggestive dialogue and/or violence.
> ...


hohoho Vince! Why haven't you ever told it before? You're so naughty, grandpa.


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*



P Thriller said:


> Dumb segment. Came off completely desperate and didn't further any storylines or even make sense for the reporter to randomly just walk into a woman's dressing room.


It was the Build Up for the Otis Dozovic Debut, but Main Reason is WWE want Ratings...


----------



## headstar (May 16, 2012)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*



Raw is Ronda said:


> Women being topless is so Divas era and doesn't fit with the empowerment theme going on today.
> 
> What are your thoughts on this?


I guess it's only bad for feminists and closeted homosexuals who think women should be covered up like in Muslim countries. 

Tits and ass draws. Vince knows it.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*

weird segment

literally accomplished nothing apart from giving the frothy obsessive types some hand shandy material


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*

really forced


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

If they wanted ratings they would have built the show around Bliss getting naked with a big payoff in mainevent not a 10 second filler segment 2.5 hours into the show


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*

It was what it was, didn't bother me. I wonder if they were planning on continuing this type of thing but add Otis to them, like the Mandy storyline with the Usos but flipped. But given all the fake outrage this is getting I doubt it.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*



Ger said:


> I am surprised you guys don`t see, what this is all about.
> 
> It seems I got to explain that segment:
> This was the 2nd time, where Alexa has interaction with her assistant. We already had that last week. Obvisouly WWE is building up an atmosphere, where Bliss is the dominant over this guy, while he adores here. This could grow into something relevant or maybe it will just be a backstage story, who knows.
> ...


Yeah I’m gonna say Alexa secretly wanted that guy (and the audience) to see her in a compromising position (kayfabe). Why else would she be standing there holding her shirt for no reason? She heard the guy knocking, grabbed the shirt and pretended to get caught off guard.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*

The fact that anyone is outraged by this makes me sad for the state of wrestling. Sex sells and this segment was tame. 

Feminism has truly had a horrible effect on WWE and brainwashed this millennial generation.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*

See what this podcast had to say:






^^^
*#TRIGGERED*


----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*

Sex sells.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

Ive been rewatching 2002 on the network and I wouldn't mind some bra and panties matches with the current roster


----------



## Shellyrocks (Sep 28, 2017)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*

Vince has a major hard on for Alexa thats why she did the segment


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*

Innocent segment. Nothing else. 

Imagine how offended people would be if the women were in a bra and panties match.

Wrestling fans(about PG Era WWE): We want more risque situations. The attitude era was the best!!

Wrestling fans (When they get something even moderately risque in PG Era WWE): Why would they do that segment with her topless. It's unnecessary and I won't stand for it.

The craziest part of it is that the people who are offended are more than likely heterosexual males.


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

ironcladd1 said:


> I’d watch Alexa do anything tbh


Pretty much this,it seems to be gathering interesting in YouTube,it wasnt all bad


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*

Thought it was unneeded. But they're trying to find what Alexa is good at. She sucks at wrestling and that Moment of Bliss is complete crap. I'd just release her


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*

To everyone saying "It made no sense".... As of now, Braun pushing over limo is 1.7 million views and Alexa Bliss bareback is at 1.6 million. Not to mention this very thread has 11 pages, this is being discussed more than anything that happened on Raw on WF.


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*



zkorejo said:


> To everyone saying "It made no sense".... As of now, Braun pushing over limo is 1.7 million views and Alexa Bliss bareback is at 1.6 million. Not to mention this very thread has 11 pages, this is being discussed more than anything that happened on Raw on WF.


Bobby Lashley wins a WWE title for the first time since 2007 and Finn Is getting pushed for the first time in three years and we are gonna have a women tag title for the first time in 30 Years yet a segment of Alexa showing her back is all what this forum cares about


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*

I want both.

I want bra and panties and women who kick ass in the ring.

Women get to watch men run around in underwear for 3 hours. I don’t see why we can’t get what is only slightly more revealing than most of their ring attires to begin with, from time to time.


----------



## Dave Santos (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*

Someone posted this comment on Youtube. 



> " It was a follow up to the little bit from last week’s Moment of Bliss where the guy was late getting her coffee and Graves was all offended by it. This time he was early. "


I didn't watch the episodes but maybe there is a story line they might be working on. Who knows?


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*



Adam Cool said:


> Bobby Lashley wins a WWE title for the first time since 2007 and Finn Is getting pushed for the first time in three years and we are gonna have a women tag title for the first time in 30 Years yet a segment of Alexa showing her back is all what this forum cares about


Well the other 3 events are all terrible decisions by the WWE so it's not surprising no one wants to talk about them.

Alexa is just as credible an opponent for Lesnar as Balor is.


----------



## Dave Santos (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*

Forgot about this clip. Enzo walking around naked 






Happened only 2 to 3 years ago.:laugh:


----------



## Stevieg786 (Apr 2, 2017)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*

‘Unneeded’
‘Unnecessary’
‘Out of place’

Gtfo. It was great tv. And we need more of it.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I thought the segment was pretty pointless and a bit stupid. What purpose did it serve other than WWE acknowledging that Alexa has a lot of horny fanboys? :lol

I have no issues with sexy segments in general, hell two of my favourite females from the past are Kelly Kelly and Torrie Wilson, I just found the segment out of place and awkwardly shoved into the show. It had no bearing on what Alexa did after that lol.

I also thought it was scripted stupidly, how did Alexa not hear the guy knocking on the door? He knocked three times LOL.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I've seen her in more revealing outfits on WWE/NXT tv.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

This simple 30 second backstage segment has surpassed 1 million views on youtube. That says something. I would love if the WWE started becoming a bit more racy once they air on FOX. Not full blown Jerry Springer style crap but just little things like this are what get people drawn into the show and spark their interest. 

Props to Alexa for actually going through with this when a bunch of girls on the roster would probably refuse (even though it was pretty tame compared to anything Sable or Trish have done).


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I mean, I don't mind trying to be sexy because I'm not a goddamn prude. 

BUT, that segment was PAINFULLY awkward. Has WWE been sterile for so long that they forgot how to be sexy?


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*



Dave Santos said:


> Forgot about this clip. Enzo walking around naked
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And peoples pretend to be shocked to this Bliss dressing room segment while WWE did more "better' than this include Enzo and Eva Marie


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

It really looks random and out of place


----------



## hmmm488 (Sep 1, 2016)

Puppiesssssss


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

It was such a pointless skit. It wasn't even sexy since all it showed was her back. I guess they were going for laughs, but that didn't even work.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

I hope its her new thing. She may as well if cant wrestle. Next week he can catch her in the shower.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

The way this thread went after i posted doesn't surprise me hno


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

Being a straight dude I have no issue with the segment, and I agree with the sentiment that there's 'room for both' I just think it was weirdly out of place in its brief pointlessness, awkwardly executed, and just plain stupid. Like... What was the point? Some random nobody bringing coffee? At least have it be the beginning of something significant like someone coming in to tell her something major.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

back in the day I always fapped to Trish's segments. Now its time for the current generation to fap to her heir.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

What was the point? What ever has been the point of sexuality in wrestling? I mean I get it that wrestling fans are mostly straight dudes who only see the women as sex objects and sometimes you have to appeal to the lowest common denominator, but what does sex have to do with professional fighting? 

Before everyone starts calling me a beta-cuck-whiteknight, I'm not offended, I just don't get it. At least Mandy's antics have a plot based purpose


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> What was the point? What ever has been the point of sexuality in wrestling? I mean I get it that wrestling fans are mostly straight dudes who only see the women as sex objects and sometimes you have to appeal to the lowest common denominator, but what does sex have to do with professional fighting?
> 
> Before everyone starts calling me a beta-cuck-whiteknight, I'm not offended, I just don't get it. At least Mandy's antics have a plot based purpose


It happened because Vince wanted to see her naked, and now that they don't do Playboy anymore, this is his best chance.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

I don't see the big issue here.

People ask for WWE to return to the more edgy days - which btw, were full of partial nudity like this - and when they do one innocent segment, people are all over it for being non-PC. It was a short, 30 second bit of humour, with the guy delivering coffee being the butt of the joke.

Sometimes it seems like wrestling fans completely forget what wrestling television programming is, and what it always has been. Why are we trying to hold WWE to some unrealistic standard of classy programming, when it's a show about people beating the crap out of each other for no good reason? lol


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

To the people bringing up the Youtube views of course it's getting millions of views. Naked girls sell. Why do you think Sable got over. Eva Marie's wardrobe malfunction 2 years ago has over 37 million views and TNA's evening gown match has 98 million views. The problem with the segment is it added nothing to storyline. Unless Alexa's going to get naked every week it's not going to bring viewers in. It's also clickbait because these people actually think they're actually going to show nudity.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

I don't think the point of the segment was to "objectify" Alexa(even though I don't see why any straight man would have a problem with that), it seems to be a continuation between Alexa and her incompetent employee. He's constantly late bringing her coffee and it's suppose to illustrate Alexa's Diva personality. The problem is WWE didn't do a good job building to that so it came off as random. 

I still find it odd that so many men take issue with a scene with an attractive woman show some skin, getting offended on the behalf of women. Especially since I don't recall any threads being made about how they objectified EC3 in those NxT callup promotional videos always showing a shot of his ass.

:rockwut


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Reason For Alexa Bliss Topless Segment On RAW*



> According to a report from Dave Meltzer of Wrestling Observer Radio, this was WWE’s attempt to do “old time” stuff and make things sexy.


Source: https://www.ewrestlingnews.com/news/rumored-reason-for-alexa-bliss-topless-segment-on-raw

I like the homewrecker storyline with Mandy.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

I don't have a problem with it. They can still do the badass characters with Ronda, Becky, Asuka, Charlotte etc while giving Alexa, Carmella, Mandy, Lana etc the sexy characters. Best of both worlds.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Reason For Alexa Bliss Topless Segment On RAW*

Thanks Dave for an opinion that people think means you were told by Vince what his thought process was.


Wait no actually thanks random site for saying Dave "said" this.
Even blogs can't be arsed to put in effort into their blog spam.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

*Re: Reason For Alexa Bliss Topless Segment On RAW*

Dave "stating the bleedin' obvious and making it look like exclusive inside news" Meltzer strikes again!!


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Reason For Alexa Bliss Topless Segment On RAW*



Ninja_Hedgehog said:


> Dave "stating the bleedin' obvious and making it look like exclusive inside news" Meltzer strikes again!!


 Nah, don't blame Dave. It's someone claiming he said it.
I mean really, if this is "a report" then fuck it.
Vince is selling the WWE, according to Dave.


The mods really need to step in this trash "reporting".


And no, OP, I'm not talking about you at all - I'm talking about trash blogs that just namedrop Dave to sound like they're sayng something useful


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Give it time the PC police will make the WWE stop doing this LOL


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Reason For Alexa Bliss Topless Segment On RAW*

I loved it and im liking the mandy rose storyline as well

I always loved the cheesy soap opera-tier storylines of the attitude era. I hope they continue to bring them back


----------



## Mear (Aug 16, 2018)

*Re: Reason For Alexa Bliss Topless Segment On RAW*

WWE had Alexa Bliss topless because it was sexy ? Oh my god, I would've never thought about that


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

Can’t beat seeing Alexa nearly topless!!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mandys body blew Alexa out of the water...damn.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Love it. You can have both serious competitors and women who utilize their looks to their advantage. Both have their place in wrestling.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

The segment was stupid and pointless. Like in the end, what was gained from this?


----------



## HorsemenTerritory1 (Jan 30, 2017)

I was more offended by Alexa (in storyline) being upset that the coffee boy saw her naked, but not the CAMERAMAN that followed him into the room and broadcast her “topless” to a million people.

Personally, I loved it, because what regular guy wouldn’t want to see it teased that Alexa Freakin’ Bliss is topless, but I also hated it since it gives Alexa’s haters ammunition. It’s really the first “sexy” thing she’s ever done on the main roster. She never shakes her ass on tv during her entrance, or jumps up and down so her boobs bounce, or anything like that.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

RamPaige said:


> I don't think the point of the segment was to "objectify" Alexa(even though I don't see why any straight man would have a problem with that), it seems to be a continuation between Alexa and her incompetent employee. He's constantly late bringing her coffee and it's suppose to illustrate Alexa's Diva personality. The problem is WWE didn't do a good job building to that so it came off as random.
> 
> I still find it odd that so many men take issue with a scene with an attractive woman show some skin, getting offended on the behalf of women. Especially since I don't recall any threads being made about how they objectified EC3 in those NxT callup promotional videos always showing a shot of his ass.
> 
> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/CnNrn5f.png" border="0" alt="" title="Rock Wut" class="inlineimg" />


I'm surprised people didn't actually understand the point of the segment when her errand boy walked in on her, There really isn't much to comprehend with why it happened.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Finally something good on Raw.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

So there was actually some kind of story line with this segment? past week the coffee guy comes late, now this week early... so next week coffee guy gonna deliver at the right time? it's so generic but sadly the best written angle on RAW atm.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

These segments with Alexa and Mandy are their way of sticking their toe back into the water and see how people react. 

Deep down they know sex sells and it may be ammunition down the line if AEW presents an edgier type of product. I dont see why there isn't room for both as well it's done. You can have top notch quality athletic women's wrestling and some T and A.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Give me sex. Give me violence. Give me unpredictability. That’s what keeps me watching.

Promo. Match. Commercial. Promo. Match. Commercial. Does not.

Make me need to tune in next week because I feel like if I don’t, I’ll miss something crazy.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The video sits at 4+ million views now and Mandy's video on SD this week is at 1.5+ million making each the most viewed of their respective brands.

I would expect them to continue producing similar segments.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Those videos wouldn't get half the views if the thumbnail was the coffee guy knocking on the door


----------



## Loopee (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm too old to care at this point, but I agree with you - but only because this type of storyline is never a two way thing with both men and women, which in turn, somewhat makes you feel awkward when you watch the product with people. It comes off more as seedy than an actual piece to move characters or story's forward.

But.....whatever lol


----------



## Stevieg786 (Apr 2, 2017)

Give me more of this every week, I’m happy


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Not seeing a problem with the segment. Also, can we stop trying to remove things we don't like? If you don't like it, don't watch it. Don't try to take it off the air because its not your cup of tea when its someone else's.

Anyway, women's wrestling and such is moving forward in WWE but there IS room for stuff like this. Just like you have your workhorse men and your comedy dudes, you have your workhorse women and your sex appeal ladies. And Bliss is one who can fit into both. You're not gonna see stuff like that every week anyway, its a one off.


----------



## lagofala (Jun 22, 2016)

Sex sells. But they don't have to go attitude era Val Venis level.

I'm sure they can find a happy medium somewhere.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

WWE know what they have in Alexa Bliss. A great talker, mediocre wrestler who also happens to be extremely hot.


----------



## The Dragon Wraith (Sep 10, 2018)

This segment was god awful, though. How can anyone defend this? Terrible directing, terrible acting, terrible everything. It was completely out of place and it wasn’t even good for selling sex. She had the entirety of her chest covered anyway. Why not just show her in a bra?

The only good thing about this segment is that it was over faster than it began. Completely pointless.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

The Dragon Wraith said:


> The only good thing about this segment is that it was over faster than it began. Completely pointless.


Nope, it was good for getting 4.779.146 Clicks and there will be some more I guess.

Mandy just got 2.000.000, but she is still one day behind.


----------



## The Dragon Wraith (Sep 10, 2018)

Ger said:


> Nope, it was good for getting 4.779.146 Clicks and there will be some more I guess.
> 
> Mandy just got 2.000.000, but she is still one day behind.


I suppose, in addition to the subsequent disappointment and confusion of anyone over the age of 14. It’s more like clickbait. I was shocked to see how few people recognized how bad it was, but then I remembered WWE’s target audience. Never mind that they didn’t actually show or even tease anything; apparently just pointing out that she’s _technically_ topless is enough to get people frothing at the mouth.

As long as WWE is PG, there’s no place for this. They can’t do anything worth watching.


----------



## Deathstroke (Jul 11, 2018)

The fact this topic is still showing up in active topics shows how well it worked.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

Sylar said:


> The fact this topic is still showing up in active topics shows how well it worked.


You're right.

All WWE segments should be judged by how much interest they spark among the creeps on here. 

This forum literally has threads 100's of pages long consisting of just pictures for individual women tells you everything you need to know about some of the people here but not so much about what the average viewer wants.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

ChampWhoRunsDaCamp said:


> You're right.
> 
> All WWE segments should be judged by how much interest they spark among the creeps on here.
> 
> This forum literally has threads 100's of pages long consisting of just pictures for individual women tells you everything you need to know about some of the people here but not so much about what the average viewer wants.


Maybe there are threads with hundreds of pics, but that doesn`t mean every user is watching them. I highly doubt, that a majority of the users is checking all these threads.

Also I don`t understand, why some people in this thread are so mad about all this. I just typed for fun the thread title into YT and there was a clip from Total Divas, where you can see the same back.


----------



## Deathstroke (Jul 11, 2018)

ChampWhoRunsDaCamp said:


> You're right.
> 
> All WWE segments should be judged by how much interest they spark among the creeps on here.
> 
> This forum literally has threads 100's of pages long consisting of just pictures for individual women tells you everything you need to know about some of the people here but not so much about what the average viewer wants.


A good chunk of the people interacting here are people discussing if it was warranted or not, if it peeked interest and some people just straight up not wanting it on their TV program. So no, it's not all creeps.

I also find it funny when people try to shame people for having natural sexual desires. People find women attractive and like share pictures of beautiful women. You'll find this sort of thing happens on just about most entertainment forums.

Also, the YouTube video views also paints a perfectly vivid picture of how the average viewer perceives it. They all clicked on it when it hit their feed.

Negative or positive attention is all WWE wanted from you and you gave it to them.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

I don't think there is anything wrong with women wrestlers being sexy (as long as they're comfortable with the segment).
The problem is when it becomes all that matters.
That's how you get dumb fuck pudding matches and Sable title reigns.

You can do both, and you can do both well. IDK if WWE can, but it can be done.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

Sylar said:


> I also find it funny when people try to shame people for having natural sexual desires. People find women attractive and like share pictures of beautiful women. You'll find this sort of thing happens on just about most entertainment forums.
> them.


Nice straw man.

Try meeting real women, There's nothing natural about posting pictures every day and obsessing on a wrestling forum about a girl who will never know you exist unless she's taking a restraining order out against you.

The Women of Wrestling threads are the cesspool of the site.


----------



## Deathstroke (Jul 11, 2018)

ChampWhoRunsDaCamp said:


> Nice straw man.
> 
> Try meeting real women, There's nothing natural about posting pictures every day and obsessing on a wrestling forum about a girl who will never know you exist unless she's taking a restraining order out against you.
> 
> The Women of Wrestling threads are the cesspool of the site.


What you just posted is the straw man. You're the one making a claim you can't backup. Enjoying pictures of women you fancy is perfectly normal.

The biggest straw man of your entire post is somehow only virgins are attracted to celebrities. Maybe you should get out more.

If you have such disdain for people like that, you probably shouldn't be on on a wrestling forum. You're just mucking about with the rest of the cesspool.



ChampWhoRunsDaCamp said:


> Nice straw man.
> 
> Try meeting real women, There's nothing natural about posting pictures every day and obsessing on a wrestling forum about a girl who will never know you exist unless she's taking a restraining order out against you.
> 
> The Women of Wrestling threads are the cesspool of the site.


Wait, do you have a picture of a topless Eva Marie in your avatar? :bosque

Forget everything. You're just trolling. We're done here.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

Sylar said:


> Wait, do you have a picture of a topless Eva Marie in your avatar? :bosque
> 
> Forget everything. You're just trolling. We're done here.


There's a big difference between appreciating Eva's great heel work and obsessively stalking the various women of wrestling outside of the ring.

If you didn't spend so much time in the Cesspool you'd know. 

:trumpout


----------



## Deathstroke (Jul 11, 2018)

ChampWhoRunsDaCamp said:


> There's a big difference between appreciating Eva's great heel work and obsessively stalking the various women of wrestling outside of the ring.
> 
> If you didn't spend so much time in the Cesspool you'd know.
> 
> :trumpout


I haven't posted a single picture in there. Looking at pictures on an internet forum is "stalking." :shockedpunk

(There's also no difference between having a picture of a topless Eva Maria and trying to call people creeps for not hating the Bliss topless segment.)


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

My biggest takeaway from this segment is that Alexa is either deaf or she's trying to seduce the intern. 

He knocked on the door and called to her twice. She did not have headphones on and was not having a conversation with someone else.


----------



## Deathstroke (Jul 11, 2018)

TripleG said:


> My biggest takeaway from this segment is that Alexa is either deaf or she's trying to seduce the intern.
> 
> He knocked on the door and called to her twice. She did not have headphones on and was not having a conversation with someone else.


Seems to be where it's going. It was a follow up on the late coffee spot from before.

No way she didn't hear his knocks or him calling her.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

The day I complain about hot chick boobs is the day I no longer live.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

This thread is still ongoing :lmao


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*



ChampWhoRunsDaCamp said:


> You say that like she has a choice.
> 
> She can't wrestle anymore.


What do you mean she can't? She's set to return to the ring soon. She's not retired.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*I'm sick of purple hair ***** telling what sexy women can & cannot do.*


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I did not see anything offensive or bad about the segment. It was fine. It's not like she was stripping. Someone walked in on her.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*



HollyJollyDemise said:


> What do you mean she can't? She's set to return to the ring soon. She's not retired.


I'll believe it when i see it.

Even if she is medically able to compete again she should be kept as far away from the ring as possible.


----------



## Broken Bone (Jul 17, 2018)

It's well appreciated but, what's missing is the 'POINT" of this segment. Otherwise, it was fine.


----------



## umair007 (Dec 21, 2018)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*



yeahbaby! said:


> It's only fair if Lashley lets loose his anaconda accidentally on RAW next week.
> 
> "Now uh.... Bobby, I need something special from you next week. A big surprise, seeing as you're black and all...."
> 
> :vince3


Why? Did Alexa Bliss showed us some? She can't anyway because it's a a pg show and neither can Bobby Lashley.

Sent from my Infinix X510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flamyx (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*



Nolo King said:


> Whole thing was silly considering she has no breasts at all. Reminds me of when people were getting excited to see Kelly Kelly reveal her boy chest.
> 
> Get Nia Jax to do that segment with her supple buttocks and we can talk.


Bro you've just opened a thread about living a life without fapping for 5 monts and really wanna see Nia Jax breasts? Are you sure u can handle that? :vince2


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Alexa Bliss Topless Segment- Are we back to Divas Era?*



Flamyx said:


> Bro you've just opened a thread about living a life without fapping for 5 monts and really wanna see Nia Jax breasts? Are you sure u can handle that? :vince2


It will truly be the ultimate test! :mj2


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

This thread is still going ?


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Some people in this thread are about to be hit with the ban hammer. I could smell it







:lmao


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

I was not aware that athleticism and sex appeal are mutually exclusive. This is news to me.


----------

